# Where can I get bulbs that look like this in a higher color?



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

SPARSAM Low-energy bulb E26 - IKEA

The spiral ones don't work because it won't fit into my canopy. The ones from ikea come in 2700k color but I want white light so I can grow some plants better. Looking for the 7-13W range, 6500K.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check Vancouver Lighting off United Blvd next weekend you are back home or the big lighting store by Macdonald on the Richmond side of Knight Bridge.


----------

